# Truck & Equipment Repair



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

any One Know? how many Quarts of OIl while doing an OIL & Filter Change on a 7.3 ??--& what Brand OIL ? Ijust had Mine Changed at a Quick Lube operated by a Freind--PAID the BILL & never Asked?--another GUY asked ME? as His is DUE!--I have ROTELLA"T" 15-40 in Mine--which I have Seen! at WAL-MART! Thanks! --Ole Tower--


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

Ole Tower

Your 7.3 takes 15 quarts of oil.

A lot of guys on the FTE forums like Rotella 15W40 in their trucks, but some do switch to 5W40 in the winter. The other favorite over there is Chevron Delo 15W40.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Truck Equipment Repair*



cjcocn;392015 said:


> Ole Tower
> 
> Your 7.3 takes 15 quarts of oil.
> 
> ...


THANKS CHRIS appricate IT!--Ole Tower--


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Our mechanics at work write the number of quarts each engine takes right on the core support. I do that too because nothing takes the same amount anymore.I noticed different year powerstrokes take different amounts.Make sure you read the dip stick, add is 2 quarts.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess I*LL solve the Brand? Oil problem by Useing the Same Brand OIL in every thing! & keep Adding until it reads FULL!--THANKS!--OleTower--


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*7.3 Oil Pan Removal?*

Are You Guys SURE? You have to Re-Move the Engine? to Change Oil Pans?--I bought an Olds Toranrado yrs Ago-W/a Bad Fex Plate--called the Olds Dealer--was Told its an 8 hourJOB?--jacked It UP & looked it Over?--Removed all the Bell Housing Bolts & spred it Open a Bit-- looked in there w/a flash Light--spred it open a Bit More! & holed It Open w/a couple of Wood Blocks--& removed the Ole ONE & installed the New One in about an Hour?--so I figured the Olds Dealer was a Crook?-as If I could Do It--any One Could!--Now on the 7.3? I should Think?It could be Lifted--& by Turning the Crank so the Crank Shaft Weights Fall Away enough to Clear? anything? Hiting & Jamming the Pan?--It Should Come Free & be Outa There?--& Once the Pans OFF--Don*t Touch Any thing--Simply Install the New One!--& Your DONE!--as having to Pull the Entire Engine sounds WRONG to ME??--even Cutting a Piece out of the Cross member? wouldn*t take all Day! --to Remove & Re-Place--so whats the Big Problem?? as I have looked at my 96 & the Oil pans OK! but I know I could Change It it It needed IT? w/Out removing the Entire Engine!--as I have Stated! I Dono? but I assume? some Ones Taking You for a Big Bucks!-- RIDE!--Ole Tower--


----------



## bbbrt76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had to do 3 of these oil pans in 2003 or so ford f350's with 7.3 turbo diesels, I tried very hard on the 1st one to avoid pulling the motor and failed miserably, didn't bother trying on the next 2, depending on options the flat rate time is roughly 13 hours, now you mention cutting the crossmember and a friend of mine did give a shop permission to cut his and weld it back together to save him a few bucks, but that is a very heavy duty and structural piece and no reputable shop is going to suggest that


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

remember on your service fuel filter every 10k - 15k depending on where get your fuel from .

i use napa filter and motorcraft oil from advance like 9buxs for 5 quarts jug . shell is also recommended by navistar/international .

the reason behind removing the engine is because of 2 fold . 
1 is the pan needs silicone gasket for it . and recommend to dry over night and use ford gray . because of oil foaming cause by other siliconed. 

2 . the oil pick up is dangerous close to pan and known to crack off if done in vehicle.

i would never cut the cross member as stated above you just asking for trouble . some guys pull the trans and rig the engine on a picker high enough to clear to not pull the engine . .


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

In Canada, 7.3 takes 14.1 litres of oil. 15w40


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine takes 15... buy a case, keep the extra quart to top it off


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats true thos HPOP tend to leak some on some trucks


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

hey i know your olders pree 99 powersmokers prolly have a good number of miles now but

a service bullitin from a few years back say use 10-30 instead of the 15 40 in these powerstrokes

fixes the loapie idle by letting the oil pressurized injectors fire easier at lower rpm

me i dont care about a little idle vibration but thought id pass along the info


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I run 5w40 rotella synthetic year round with no problems By the way there are 12 quarts of oil in a case .


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

84deisel;415754 said:


> By the way there are 12 quarts of oil in a case .


Not a case of 15-40, they are 6 gallons to a case.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

mike psd;415202 said:


> thats true thos HPOP tend to leak some on some trucks


Mine just leaks at the oil pan, the HPOP's (not a typo) are aftermarket


----------

